# MD subs for Hunt Valley/Cockeysville



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a shopping center and some other propeties in the same area, if interested drop me a line to chat about further details. Please include your equipment. Thanks


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I am getting my stuff together now and will be looking for work by the time winter hits. 1996 F-250 w/ 7'6" Western. Just one guy, one truck, no spreader...


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

OldSchoolPSD;414988 said:


> I am getting my stuff together now and will be looking for work by the time winter hits. 1996 F-250 w/ 7'6" Western. Just one guy, one truck, no spreader...


Shoot me a PM with your number.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Haven't quite got the PM thing figured out on this site yet. Number is 410-320-8851.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

once you have been a member of the site for 10 days and have made 10 posts you will gain access to the private message feature


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

10-4 good to know:salute:


----------

